# Rod rack adapter ??



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Ok, so I have a rod/cooler rack that I mount in my rear receiver. Is anyone aware of some sort of adapter that would allow the rack to swing out? It would fit in the receiver, be hinged or have a ball-type joint, then include a receiver for the rack.

This would be in lieu of getting a front hitch.

If not, maybe it's a cottage industry for somebody.


----------



## Raleighwood (Sep 18, 2009)

*swingaway rack*

the swingaway things are out there. I wouldn't try that with a full cooler though.


----------

